# New to Gaggia Carezza and having problems with throther



## Goblin (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi, Ive just bought a brand new Gaggia Carezza Deluxe and I'm new to it. I bought it from coffeeitalia and when I maybe a bit of a newb to it but when I go to throth it, I first empty the water before it throths but then it stops and it makes a loud thudding banging noise and wont throth anymore, what am I doing wrong? I must admit the throther is confusing me a bit. I had a delonghi before and I had no problems with that but this gaggia is a more expensive machine so I dont know really.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Empty the water from? The steam wand? Is there still water in your water tank at this point? Have you switched any switches needed to heat to steam temperature before you purge the water from the steam wand?


----------

